
'Most' People on Facebook May Have Had Their Accounts Scraped - dbasedweeb
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2018/04/most-people-on-facebook-may-have-had-their-accounts-scraped/557285/?single_page=true
======
stuntkite
As someone who build a few apps with early Fb graph I can say this is without
a doubt 100% true and it's weird that anyone even slightly thinks it's
speculative. Homie who wrote "Cow Clicker" did so around the same time I was
working with it and has a great writeup on it.

[https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2018/03/my-
co...](https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2018/03/my-cow-game-
extracted-your-facebook-data/556214/)

